# Roxi



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Gotta brag on my little doe Roxi.  I'm so proud of her! I showed her at the Wild West Boer Goat show in Oregon all day and she did as good as she could have done. Terry Taylor from Windy Acres was judging. 

I showed her in the JABGA Regional show this morning and she won her class, junior grand, overall grand and then Best in Show!! There weren't a whole lot of juniors showing, but Maddie Fenton was showing and Maddie is nearly impossible to beat.  Then for the ABGA show Roxi won her huge class, junior grand, overall grand and Best in Show again! Pretty much all of the big farms from WA and OR are here this weekend as well as 3 or 4 farms from CA. 

Roxi won me a belt buckle, a brand new set of clippers, a brand new set of WAHL clipper guards, 5 rosettes and 3 wooden "Champion" signs! And some cash.  I'm so proud of her!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Roxi!:mopping::fireworks:


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yay!! That's great!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow, good job Roxi!! Congrats on all the goodies she won for you, too! :stars:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Good job Roxi - always knew you were special - it must feel great to know one you bred did so very well.


----------



## animaldude888 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How awesome!  You must be so proud! Roxi is stunning!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy goat that is awesome congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! We're pretty excited! Roxi won her huge class, Junior Grand, Overall Grand an Best in Show AGAIN today!! Sammy Lerena was judging.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

JABGA Overall Grand Buck (MADI Passion In My Pants, owned by Maddie Fenton) and Overall Grand FB doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fantastic! Congrats on the ribbons and prizes too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That's so awesome  Congrats!

Its neat that two paints won too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Selena! I know. I need to get those two paints together someday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is Awesome.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great job Victoria!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I hope you don't mind, but I found a couple of pictures floating around on Facebook I thought you might be interested in.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim.  No I don't mind. Are those from Donna?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Victoria ! I knew that little girl would do you proud :stars: :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! She sure did.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Tim.  No I don't mind. Are those from Donna?


I think so. Kim posted them, but thanked Donna.

Do you know the name of the paint buck kid that Maddie has? I would like to look him up. Thanks.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

MADI Passion In My Pants.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If my calculations are right.... I think Roxi won 70 points over the weekend. I don't think you get points for the JABGA show, so that's for the two open shows.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Selena! I know. I need to get those two paints together someday.


That thought went through my mind the instant that I saw the two of them side by side!
Congratulations to both of you for a fantastic job. 
Representin' Washington state! WTG!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Nancy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We leave for Nationals in 9 days! Roxi's been getting pampered....  She gets her hair done every day. LOL I'm taking her to another show this weekend (Saturday only) and can't wait to see how she does.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet she loves every minute of her pampering , lol.. 
Good luck , keep us posted !


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> If my calculations are right.... I think Roxi won 70 points over the weekend. I don't think you get points for the JABGA show, so that's for the two open shows.


Kickin' butt and takin' names.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I bet she loves every minute of her pampering , lol..
> Good luck , keep us posted !


She sure does. She greets me at the gate now and calls to me every time I walk by the barn.  And she jumps on the fitting stand like a princess. She's sure getting spoiled but I'm really happy with how she's looking.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww she is just totally spoiled!! I will be rooting for Roxi next weekend!  good luck to you as well and travel safe!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Kallee!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Danette just sent me this picture from Wild West.  Here winning Best in Show for the JABGA show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Roxi won 2nd in her class and Jr. Reserve at the "Shoot For The Stars" show in Monroe today.  I don't have pics yet but will post them later. Pompous was Yearling Grand and Overall Grand FB.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Knew it :woohoo: Congratulations :fireworks:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! Now for Nationals.... I'm glad JABGA has showmanship first thing as that should help me get rid of some nervousness! I hate being in showmanship classes (watching is fun!) but it will be good to get Roxi in the ring without having to worry about her placing.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Roxi will be 5 months old on the 4th.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! It seems like she was just born. Before we know it she will be having kids of her own.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck at Nationals! She is going to be great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you see "brat" written all over her face??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure has grown. She looks great!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I second it feels like she was just born , wow how in such little time she has filled out , i seriously can't believe how Boers do that , lol…
She is stunning Victoria , just gorgeous ! I love her 
And i don't see brat , i see princess


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen.  

Thanks Laura. I guess she's both!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I see a crown, and lots of purple ribbons


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She is stunning.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Roxi's traveling buddy "Belle".  I haven't decided if we'll show her at Nationals or not. She might be in the same class as Roxi depending on how they split up the 3-6 month doelings.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , she is so pretty ! Perfect in every way  I LOVE her !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We leave for Nationals at 4am tomorrow morning! :woohoo: Time sure flew! I'll post updates as I can. I think I'll be showing Roxi on Monday and Wednesday. The whole JABGA and ABGA National shows will be live on DVAuction.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Victoria i wish you all the luck and safe travels :hugs:
Have fun and update us whenever you can , we will all be rooting for you and your babies :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura. You're so sweet. I really appreciate your support!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

good luck - Roxi is still the bestest but Belle is a looker too.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck next week!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Good luck  She is gorgeous and growing up so quickly!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Selena.  

We're here in Nebraska safe and sound! The goats seemed to travel well. I can't wait to get them unloaded and settled in this morning!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woot!! I've already bookmarked DVAuction's site so I can watch the show...GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Kat!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's a picture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cant read the sign, is this at Nationals?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Who all are you showing?


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay congrats, good luck girls! Roxi looks ready!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nancy, yes we're at Nationals.  The sign says "Crossroads Boer Goats".  Pretty exciting! It's so cool to see the big farms like MCR, Newton, B-Mack, Sunshine and others in person! 

Roger, we're just showing Roxi. 

Thanks Kallee!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's Belle photobombing between us...  She's here as Roxi's companion.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I think Roxi's class is getting ready to show next...fullbloods 3-6 months old!!

http://www.dvauction.com/events/48363/view

Woot! There she is...wow, big class, 48 doelings...GOOD LUCK ROXI!!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

She made it through the first cut!!! GO ROXI!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

WAY TO GO! Just watched you show. Great job!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woot!! Congrats...4th in a class of 48!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

How long will you be there? I get to Nebraska on Wednesday and would love to say hi! It's been too long!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!!! We're excited.  4th out of 48 is pretty awesome! So proud of Roxi.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Regan, we'll be here through Thursday... maybe Friday. We're in the sheep barn, row J. It would be great to see you again!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

All three of you ROCK!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'll definitely stop in and say hello! Miss you girls! I'm excited to see your girls as well! Congrats!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay!!! Congrats Roxi!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So please explain when you can, was this preliminary cuts & the actual show starts Wed??
Just tried to access it on line but ABGA is not logged on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Some pictures!! Thanks to my mom!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This was the Junior ABGA show today. The open ABGA show starts on Wednesday.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Oh my gosh that picture of Ben cracked my up.
Great job ladies!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

How did showmanship go? How did other PNW kids do?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Tim! 

Showmanship was ok. There were 35 seniors in the class. I didn't make top ten and neither did Maddie. Maddie won showmanship last year! One of Maddie's yearling % does was 6th in her class. I don't know of any other PNW kids that showed.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I watched the shows today for several hours. It was fun to be able to watch it! I thought you and Roxi did great. There were some really nice youngsters shown today!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Roxi and Crossroads :woohoo::hi5: 
LOVE the pictures  And what a treat to see adorable Ben :grin:

Im having a problem with my computer and downloading Flash Player so i can't watch it , I'm soooooo bummed about it , but i'll give it another go tomorrow and see if i can get it to work :hair:

Good luck with the rest of the showing and all of you guys look amazing 
Enjoy yourselves !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Some pictures!! Thanks to my mom!


Third picture down , up in the bleachers , someone get those ladies some coffee or maybe smelling salts :faint::lol:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What other days/classes are you showing in? It's fun when you know people in the ring!! (even if the knowing is just online through TGS :hi5

And I promise to sit on my hands next time and let you post how you did...I wasn't thinking, I just got so excited for you guys!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Christina! There sure were! I hear there are 137 FB 3-6 does for the open show.... yikes!

Thanks Laura! I hope you can view the show! It's pretty amazing to watch. The open ABGA show is going to be even more impressive to watch! A lot of the "Big Wigs" here don't have junior members to show their goats...



Trickyroo said:


> Third picture down , up in the bleachers , someone get those ladies some coffee or maybe smelling salts :faint::lol:


Oh my gosh that is so funny. I had to go back and look and that sure made me crack up. :lol: :lol:

That's ok Kat.  I think Wednesday is the next and last show day for Roxi but have no idea what time it will be. The FB does start after the % show on Wednesday.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Good luck today!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Julie! 

Roxi will be in class B of the 3-6 FB's today.  

It was 105 degrees here at 8pm last night!!! Us Washingtonians are melting!  The barns are pretty cool so that's been nice.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Grrrr...no picture for me now. I can hear the guy asking kids questions and they're doing a boot scramble, but can't see anything. I hope it's working for Roxi's class.

GOOD LUCK!!!

ETA: Wowwww, the guy on the microphone is an idiot...:shock:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Not in there yet.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I keep peaking in. Looks like champion of percentages right now.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep, on a 5 minute break, then 1-3 month olds, then Roxi's class after that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep us posted , i can't get sound or picture 

Go Roxi :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

In the meantime , lets have more pictures of Ben and his adventures at the 
show  He is just too cute


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got to look again. Did I miss her?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Never mind, they just announced class A of 3-6 month olds. She will be in class B. Go Roxi and Victoria!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Section B is starting!! GO ROXI!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It looks like she made it to the middle...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ack it wont come on for me!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think 9th? Darn good for that huge class.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

That's only the cut for section B. There's another section, then the overall for that age group. HUGE class!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I was hoping that grey haired lady would win. I would have used the red third place doe second.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wooohooo. Great job. What an accomplishment. 10th place!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars:Crossroads! At least I got to hear the 10th place.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> That's only the cut for section B. There's another section, then the overall for that age group. HUGE class!!


I believe all three of those classes stand alone. I assume the top two from each of those classes will come out for the junior drive, tomorrow.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I believe all three of those classes stand alone. I assume the top two from each of those classes will come out for the junior drive, tomorrow.


Could very well be, I was just going off of my horse show days...seems kind of unfair to me though.

In any case, that's darn good placing for such big classes!! Congrats!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Roxi :woohoo:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That was so fun to read through 2 pages of encouraging comments! Thank you all for the support!!! You guys are awesome! We're happy with how Roxi did and are having a GREAT time at Nationals! I can hardly wait to watch the 0-3 buck kid class. The high selling buck from the A Bar dispersal sale is here and he looks AMAZING! There are a ton of jaw dropping goats here, but seem to be an abundance of phenomenal 0-3 bucks!!  

I've got more pics.  I'll see about getting them posted tonight or tomorrow. There is a HUGE thunder storm happening right now! Lightning, wind, tons of rain.... thunder. LOL It's pretty awesome!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!! I am just seeing this now, don't know how i missed it! Wow, way to go for you and Roxi!! 
I just happened to be scrolling through the JABGA results, as we have some friends that showed, and saw you had finished 4th in that show! The girl who finished 3rd are people we know so I was thrilled for the girl as she's a very sweet young lady, and her family has always been very pleasant.


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

Yay Roxi did amazing! I'm so glad you guys went!! I have had to work everyday this week so haven't had any time to watch. Did they finish with all the does today?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice! That's great! 

They finished the day with class C 3-6 FB's yesterday. Starting this morning with the 6-9 FB's. Newton Farms has a couple outstanding paint does who will be in 6-9 I think. I'll be drooling....


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Found someone!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, those are cute! Missed seeing you Regan! Are you still here?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm in the other side of the barn! I'll walk back!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some more pictures. Brielle was giving Roxi a good luck kiss in that first pic.  Shelley C. took the 4th pic.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're not at the barn anymore! We're at the campground.  We'll be back at the barn at 5:30... Will you be around until then?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm over by Roxi now!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh, yeah I'll be here! Sorry didn't see that till just now. What campground are you at? We're at Mormon Island in Donophan.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Can you hang around for another 30 minutes or so??


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

You got it! I'll just snuggle with miss Roxi! She's all passed out.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We'll be back in about 10- ran to grab dinner. We were starving lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I LOVE the picture of Roxi sleeping , how adorable 
Brielle giving Roxi a kiss is just precious , and how Roxi is looking right at her , what a great picture :-D

Did you guys finally meet up ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I know! So cute! 

Yes, we did!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the picture of Roxi almost giving a kiss. I do have to laugh because if anyone did that to Love they'd have a face full of slobber! Haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Roxi is just so cute, love all of the pics! 

I do have to ask.... did you see the gluing incident? There are people on FB going crazy over it. I have to admit, I am appalled


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww Roxi is just so cute, love all of the pics!
> 
> I do have to ask.... did you see the gluing incident? There are people on FB going crazy over it. I have to admit, I am appalled


Gluing incident?? Do tell, please?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww Roxi is just so cute, love all of the pics!
> 
> I do have to ask.... did you see the gluing incident? There are people on FB going crazy over it. I have to admit, I am appalled


Could you make a separate post please? It doesn't seem right in this thread.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're headed home now.  What a great experience this was! It was soooo cool to watch the Overall Champion drives especially. We're soo happy for our friends from OR (aAprina Acres) and WA (Capriole Ranch) with their 1st and 2nd place buck wins today!! Whoo hoo! 

No... I have no idea what the gluing incident is. ???


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so glad you had so much fun! I wish the national show was closer so we could have come to watch! My kids goats don't come close to being that kind of quality to show there, but sure would be fun to have seen you and some others and see all those beautiful animals!


I agree, this wasn't the best place to mention the gluing thing, don't even think I'd start a subject on it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some random pictures from the buck show. There were a lot of famous bucks there! It was so cool to see several big bucks that I've only seen in pictures in person! We watched a $21,000 buck kid get 3rd or 4th in his class. Ouch! We also saw a $22,000 doe get 8th in her class. I can't even imagine spending that kind of money on 1 goat. 

We're home safe and sound. Sure was a great trip!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just goes to show you that more is not necessarily better.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

For sure!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pictures Victoria ! Glad your all home safe 
LOVE seeing all those big bucks , so regal looking ! I think that would be one class i would be glued to , lol…something about the size and power those animals possess….but yet , most can be puppy dogs , lol.. That is if there are no flagging females , lol. Then your toast :ROFL:

Money can't buy everything , thats for sure  What tickles one judge's fancy one day , may not the next judge…..doubt that would make the one who shelled out all that money feel any better , but hopefully


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Laura! The buck classes were definitely some of my favorites to watch. Most of the bucks were soooo well behaved, but there were a few that completely wore their handler's out! :shock:

That's so true! I've seen a goat win close to last place one day under one judge, and then win grand champion the next day with a different judge! Every judge has a different style that they like.... even though they all have the same basic standard to be following.


----------

